# Please help me about blasting nozzle



## Antonyerfol (Nov 17, 2021)

I read many instructions about sandblast nozzle but i still can not know what is suitable for my air compressor. Please help me know. I do small job. Just remove rusted wrench. Here is my compressor infor:

4 hp 25 gal
8.0 at 40 psi
7.0 at 90 psi
3/8" air hose
I use grass bead 80

Thank you so much.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Antonyerfol said:


> I read many instructions about sandblast nozzle but i still can not know what is suitable for my air compressor. Please help me know. I do small job. Just remove rusted wrench. Here is my compressor infor:
> 
> 4 hp 25 gal
> 8.0 at 40 psi
> ...


so what make and model is the blasting unit?

you might look in to soda blasting.
it is a finer less aggressive media.

take a look at this smaller pot setup
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200921130_200921130
it will with the smaller nozzel be on the low side of the scale...
200.00 usd

and on the cheap for hobby stuff:
or maybe for 35.00
50 lb. Portable Abrasive Blaster Kit

or for 90 psi and 7 cfm 20.00
Gravity Feed Abrasive Blaster Gun with 20 oz. Hopper

and hf also has the soda as well as the other media.
there are instructions on all of those links for manuals.


----------



## Antonyerfol (Nov 17, 2021)

iowagold said:


> so what make and model is the blasting unit?
> 
> you might look in to soda blasting.
> it is a finer less aggressive media.
> ...


Thank you sir. I do have this item 50 lb. Portable Abrasive Blaster Kit. But i think the nozzle in this is too large for my air compressor. So what nozzle size and jet air do you suggest?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the smaller the better
and the finer the material the better.
and screen the material before loading to hopper.


----------



## Antonyerfol (Nov 17, 2021)

iowagold said:


> the smaller the better
> and the finer the material the better.
> and screen the material before loading to hopper.


Do you think 3/32 is good?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

how big is the media and what is the nozzle rated at for psi an cfm?

there is a super fine balance when dealing with ultra small air compressors.
that is why i only use HIGH flow high cfm air compressors when doing any continuous flow air tools like air grinders die grinders and media blasters....
i always try to go 2 x the cfm required by the tool as a min on the air compressor size.

3/32 is over a 1/16 of an inch.... and that gap widens as you work,
and you need to pre screen the media material when reducing size to 1/2 or smaller the nozzle size.

you may need to go the hopper on the gun style for the small air compressor.
better flow control on the media and less cfm required as the media is stacked right at the nozzle.

oh yea make sure the media is super dry!
some like to oven bake the media before use.
and screen right before use to break up any clumping from storage.


----------



## Antonyerfol (Nov 17, 2021)

iowagold said:


> some like to oven bake the media before use.
> and screen right before use to break up any clumping from storage.


Wow, that's first time i heard about bake media before use. How can you do that sir?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

just like i described bake it in the oven.
250 deg f works well in stainless steel sheet pans.
couple of hours, then sift through the fine 20 mesh screen.

damp or wet clumpy media does not work well in any blaster setup.


----------

